#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  Qa/qc (itp)  plan for tank

## teoscooter

I need to make an QA/QC plan for the construction of an above ground storage tank.
I have only for piping, could you give an example of a ITP for a tank?
Thanks in advance!
TEO


teoscooter@yahoo.grSee More: Qa/qc (itp)  plan for tank

----------


## phatckm03

you shall inform Tank design standard code. ITP depend on standard.

----------


## Sajid Ali Khan

I searched for a suitable ITP, Method Statement and Inspection Format for Inspection of aboveground Storage Tanks but could not fine.
However, the following three Standards two from Shell and one from Chevron can assist you to a great extent. Problem is that you will have to formulate the Inspection documents yourself from these. Assuming you are a mechanical engineer, and may already possess these, still I believe they can be useful.
 DEP 34.51.01.31-CSPC CNOOC and Shell Petrochemicals Complex Project - Technical Specification Standard Vertical Tanks - Selection, Design and Fabrication
 DEP 64.51.01.31-CSPC CNOOC and Shell Petrochemicals Complex Project - Technical Specification Standard Vertical Tanks- Field Erection and Testing
 !000 Chevron Tanks Inspection and Testing.

The documents are available on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. 
The fourth document on the URL is for Control Systems Engineers.
By the way I am a Control Systems Engineer and well versed in QA QC for new Projects. If you keep me posted on the preparation of Quality Documents, I can be  of more assiatance. 

Regards,
Sajid Ali Khan
Engineersajid52@gmail.com

----------


## DEBIMA

Dear Sajid!
The file of the above link no longer exists, could you share it again or send it to geosterre@gmail.com

thank you

----------


## DEBIMA

Dear Sajid!
The file of the above link no longer exists, could you share it again or send it to geosterre@gmail.com

thank you

----------


## sumon emam

File not found. Pls upload again.

----------


## Sajid Ali Khan

Dear All,
I have checked, even downloaded one file to verify.
Links are OK, and files are there.

Try clicking directly on the url **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].
It is possible that during pasting a part of the url was truncated. Try now on the above.
Regards,
Sajid Ali Khan

----------


## DEBIMA

I have followd your instructions, but I got:
"The file link that you requested is not valid".
regards

----------


## inconel

file not available!!!

----------


## sumon emam

> Dear All,
> I have checked, even downloaded one file to verify.
> Links are OK, and files are there.
> 
> Try clicking directly on the url **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Would you mind to see the attached screenshot? It will tell the story.................

----------


## irfpat

file not available 
please upload again
----irfpat.

----------


## acay

plzz share direct 2 file....tx

----------


## siamak

Hi 
The Following attachment is The ITP of Atmospheric Storage Tank.
 It compressed to .rar format .


Enjoy itSee More: Qa/qc (itp)  plan for tank

----------


## acay

thanks

----------


## ilamri

hello 
can you send me the document
Cordially

----------


## npsrinivasarao

The attached file is corrupted. Kindly upload again.

----------


## siamak

Hi
Sorry I didnt know that file is corrupted.
Here you are
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Best Regards

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Thanks for the share

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank you.

----------

